# Is your main bike vintage



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

The title says it all. Who's using a VRC as their main ride?


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

No but most of the parts on it are. Wheels, crank, cog, bars, brakes, stem and post are Vintage.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Up until about a year ago I didn't have anything newer than about '93. Now about half my ride time is on my newerish Curtlo 29er with Action Tec fork and discs, but still old 8 speed XT drive train, and the other half is split between the vintage bikes that are ridable at any given time.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The two bikes that I put the most miles on are: a non-vintage but semi-retro rigid Groovy Cycles 650b bike, and a semi-vintage '96(ish) Bontrager single speed hardtail. In the winter time most of my rides are on a vintage '91 GT Team Avalanche - as it has studded tires mounted year round.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

My main MTBs are not vintage. My main ride is a 2002 Santa Cruz Superlight, though I have a 2010 Superlight as well. Plus a number of other later model bikes. I have a 96 Kona Hei Hei that gets ridden a lot, though it has an 80mm Fox fork and modern 2x9 drivetrain.

My main road bike is a late 80s De Rosa, and I have a couple of other road bikes from the same era that see active duty.

Grumps


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Every mountain bike I own is vintage except a 98/99 ti fat and the 2010 ORT. I kind of rotate through most of them and I think the area I live in is great for vintage riding so that helps keep me on vintage bikes.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

My 93 Miyata Elevation 2000 sees a lot of action as I enjoy mixed terrain rides, it has CX tires on it and is a rigid blast to ride. Otherwise no.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

My newest mtb is a 1998 Phoenix, the rest are all 1992 or older.

My newest road bike is a 2009 IF Crown Jewel....with a carbon fork! Steel frame though... 
The rest of my road rides are '75, '81, and '82.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

My main ride is rigid 26in w/ everything that's outdated since 1989. My other bike is a newish 00 frame w/ 97 stuff on it. There is also a lugged road bike.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Main bike is a '97 that is mostly period correct. Really interested in some of the 650b FS bikes. The Turner one in particular might draw me in to the modern era.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> The two bikes that I put the most miles on are: a non-vintage but semi-retro rigid Groovy Cycles 650b bike, and a semi-vintage '96(ish) Bontrager single speed hardtail. In the winter time most of my rides are on a vintage '91 GT Team Avalanche - as it has studded tires mounted year round.


Groovy's shop is about an hour south of me. But he has a long waiting list.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

65-70% of the time its between my 95 Phoenix and 2009 Yeti 575. Beyond that, I'm usually on different vintage bikes.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> My newest road bike is a 2009 IF Crown Jewel....with a carbon fork! Steel frame though...
> The rest of my road rides are '75, '81, and '82.


If you ever decide to get rid of that Chris Chance roadie, keep me in mind.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This









This









This









And This









But mostly I just sit around and watch TV


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't ride.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

It was until about 3 months ago. I went from a 96 Kona Explosif to a 2006 Explosif. Both are still on 8 speed XT/XTR drivetrains so even the new one is still a neo-retro build. I still ride the 96 but I tend to baby it more and save it for easier fun rides so it gets around 1/4 to 1/3 of my ride time.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Hell No!
While I love my old vintage bikes - 1993 Slingshot, 1998 Kona King Kahuna - I shudder to think what their condition would be in if they were my main rides, they'd be trashed.
I still take them out once in a while, but for real rides I've got a quiver of new(ish) bikes - 2010 Banshee Legend DH, 2013 Knolly Endo, 2013 Banshee Prime. I rarely keep a regular ride over 2 years, they end up either broken or sold...


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

My two "vintage" rides are now hanging on the wall in my home office. I did, however, use them as my main rides for almost all of the 2012 riding season. 

Late last summer I bought my "motorcycle" (full suspension 26er with a whopping 4" of travel) which sees the most action these days. I also scored (from a dumpster) my "three speed" (sit, stand, push) relatively modern hardtail that has a nice suspension fork and one gear, which gets ridden when I want to torture myself.

It'll be fun to take the vintage bikes out again this spring though.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My main ride is borderline vintage. It was built in 1997 and that was the first year that model did not have a cantilever brake housing stop for the rear brake. I'm running it 2 x 8, but with a newer fork and disc brake on the front.
I have had several newer bikes and currently own a newer 29'er hard tail, but the Moots still gets the most miles.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

All my bikes are from '89-97 and I doubt I will venture far beyond that era. Those are the bikes I remember ogling and wishing I had. Never got into the disc brake thing or crazy amounts of travel.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

When I grab a bike to ride, it's usually an '89 or a '93. Probably 70% of the time? The other 30% is on an '11 singlespeed.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My go to mountain bike is a 98 Indy Deluxe, all parts from that era. My bikes range from 85 to 98 (guess the indy is my "newest" bike)

My road bike is a 92 Bridgestone RB-2 that has had everything swapped out over the years, but still "old" stuff. For example, bar end shifters replaced the down tube shifters. High tech, no?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fatbikes, they just ain't VRC yet..... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

My newest MTB bike is a 1997 Voodoo Canzo Ti dual squishy. It's updated with 1999 rear triangle with disc brake mount and Fox shocks front and rear. Although a URT design, it is not a "Sweet Spot" setup and rides very well on the Norcal Trails here. My Cyclocross bike is 1998 Voodoo Loa

I am, however, hearing the siren song of a newer 650b bike, particularly the Banshee Spitfire which allows you the choice of running either 26" or 27.5" wheels.


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Up until recently it was an '06 Titus Motolite, now it's all '94 and older. Even my wife's bike is a '92.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

70% on a 2011 trek remedy with an adjustable headset slacked to 66.5 ha. 

vrcs are fun. i like the history, riding the evolution of design and manufacturing. speed when descending thrills me though. modern geometry, fs and hydraulic brakes makes descending just that more fun so i ride my modern bike more. 

i used to ride my wicked fat as my main hard tail. but after getting a kona unit 29er, no contest. ive osld the unit and waiting on a kona honzo


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

Klein Fervor
Rock Shox IndySL
Mavic CrossMax.. the original ones
Original Box brake levers
Critical racing Ti skewers
various Syncros stuff
Ibis Rosie's


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

current bike is a 96 cannondale killer v


----------



## tripwr1964 (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah! i found myself riding my '97 zaskar most the time last year (over my '09 hei hei deluxe). it has a modern fox float set at 80mm and disc brakes upfront. it's a very fun ride. little tricking getting the sag, travel, bar height right, but once i did... WOW! 

in the process of resurrecting my '00 zaskar w/ a new fox float too. getting excited to ride that one again!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Until last week majority of my riding for last few years was on a 1st generation Titus Ti Racer-X and my '89 Mongoose Ti Tomac Sig.

Then I took my 2011 S-Works FSR down off the hook and went for a ride ...


----------



## Tim Easterday (Feb 2, 2013)

Just got my 93 Specialized Rockhopper Sport cleaned up and ready to ride. It's my only bike and was sitting in the garage for 20 years. Except for the tires everything is original.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

The 36 Elgin I built for my wife hase ended up being my daily commute bike. Only 12 miles round trip but I do it 5 days a week and it is pretty hilly for a big heavy clunker and a fat boy like me. I usually ride my Ellsworth on the weekends though but as far as mileage goes the Elgin gets the most.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

T


Tim Easterday said:


> Just got my 93 Specialized Rockhopper Sport cleaned up and ready to ride. It's my only bike and was sitting in the garage for 20 years. Except for the tires everything is original.
> 
> View attachment 767608


You did a really nice job cleaning the bike up.


----------



## Tim Easterday (Feb 2, 2013)

CS2 said:


> T
> You did a really nice job cleaning the bike up.


Thanks! It was fun getting this bike ready. I'm looking forward to getting out with it soon.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Not vintage, but it is fillet-brazed, and 26 inch wheels from Coconino.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Tend to ride my 09 Stumpy Pro 95% of the time. Kinda silly, I have more invested in this bike than my vintage rides yet I thrash this beast with full abandon quite often. On the other hand, I value my vintage rides so much I treat them like they're precious stones and ride them very sparingly.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Mine's not VRC, but it is from what was a VRC brand: 2005 Salsa El Santo. Select parts have (at least vague) VRC tie-ins: its 8-speed-ness, '90s SRAM 9.0 twist shifters and Control Tech (scandium) bar.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

I ride my '99 Fat Ti year around. Here it is with the studs.


----------



## azgreg22 (Dec 11, 2012)

1985 Bridgesatone MB-3.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

kpomtb said:


> Not vintage, but it is fillet-brazed, and 26 inch wheels from Coconino.


Pictures?


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Pictures?


Here it is when new. Steve was great to work with and the bike rides great.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I use the P-21 for a town bike, with 1.5" tires. My '83 Annapurna would also be a nice town bike, but how many do you need? It mostly sits around and would be usable if the tires hadn't fallen apart. I rode my '71 Colnago until about 2004, when I finished off the frame, although I switched from tubular tires to clinchers around 1999. I'll never wear out the replacement (carbon fiber LeMond), because I don't ever ride road bikes any more.

For off road I use one of the very nice FS 29er bikes given to me by a bike company that has every right to expect me to be on it when people take photos of me.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

My wife's main MTB is a 1995 Bianchi Grizzly RC. She loves and refuses to move to anything else.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I just built a beautiful new Niner EMD with Niner carbon fiber fork. It is a nice bike, but has barely been touched. I am instead inclined to ride my 99 Bontrager Privateer (rigid) or my 84 Ross Mt. McKinley. Those bikes both have distinct personalities where the Niner just feels precise and cold. Maybe I am just getting weird as I get older, but I am just getting burned-out on new bike tech, and have seriously been toying with parting the niner and spending the cash on go-fast parts for my latest car. Sick eh?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

My main ride is a '98 Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Define vintage?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Couldn't live without my Funk La Ruta 29er  and 5+" travel FS bike for enjoying the trails. For me the vintage stuff is mostly, but not always, for the "sunday cruise".


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Define vintage?


I'd say that a '71 Dino 246 GT is vintage :thumbsup:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

yes, yes & yes...divided pretty much equally.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Site Q: why aren't these attached pics showing up as images w/o clicking on them?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Pictures being run through a script. 7 million pictures take a bit of time, apparently.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Site Q: why aren't these attached pics showing up as images w/o clicking on them?


I don't know,,someone probably complained again that I was wasting bandwidth ;-)


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Site Q: why aren't these attached pics showing up as images w/o clicking on them?


Good question.


----------



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

My two rides are a 2001 GT I-Drive Team and 1996 Kona Kilauea.

No real plans to replace either of them at the moment.


----------



## Pyro Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

my newest bike is 96. I mostly ride a 94 DB Axis, or a 96 Axis R, or a 96 WCF 4.0. I recently split my 93 Axis Pro.

I also have a 97or8 GT Timberline that I'm selling, and a 93 and 4 Fire Mountain which I'm doing up to sell. Oh yeah, and I built my wife a 94 Hahanna


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Both of my current rides are 1996/97 Control Tech Team Issue bikes. I'm currently building a third featuring a Girvin Vector front fork.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I still can't punish this beauty:










My actual main ride is a road bike: my 1959 Hilton Wrigley


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Yep, found what I like,stickin w it.


----------



## knotslippin (May 3, 2009)

*My oldschool*

Here is mine. Been riding it since I bought it in '96. Killer V 900. While on the subject, can anyone point me in the right direction for a front suspension upgrade?
It has a Manitou 3 right now. Finally killed it this past weekend. I was looking at maybe a lefty. Would it work?








hope pic works now
Thanks in advance
Guy


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

knotslippin said:


> Here is mine. Been riding it since I bought it in '96. Killer V 900. While on the subject, can anyone point me in the right direction for a front suspension upgrade?
> It has a Manitou 3 right now. Finally killed it this past weekend. I was looking at maybe a lefty. Would it work?


I think the Lefty requires a proprietary front hub and stem doesn't it? I'd keep it as simple as possible since you are already set up for something a little more common. If it's a 1 1/4" steerer tube then fork selection is already limited. I'd lean towards another Manitou 3 sadly. There are replacement elastomers available and if your fork is beyond repair at least you may have some spare parts. Maybe an early Rock Shox SID (blue - no disk brake tabs) if you want something different or get away from elastomers or springs.

If you are running a basic Aheadset type headset I'd consider an upgrade there. Some swear by Chris King - I like Cane Creek 110 (with the old logo). I've found some good deals on 110's because people are usually focused on the Chris King name. A nice headset to mate your frame and fork can really make a difference. You should have a shop install your headset but a 1/2" threaded rod, some bolts and wood chunks does the job for the budget DIYer.


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

I ride a '99 Klein Mantra as my primary trail bike, a '96 Diamondback Topanga as my runabout with the family on leisurely rides down the local rail trail, and a '78 Raleigh Grand Prix Mixte for road. Do those count?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> My actual main ride is a road bike: my 1959 Hilton Wrigley


Nice!

I rode on the pavement this past weekend (our trails our wet and nasty right now). On Saturday's ride I took out a Masi from 1974. It's nearly 40 years old and rides great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

All my bikes are vintage, and I try to show all of them a little love. But I do have to resist always wanting to reach for the 89 Potts.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I put good miles down on all of these bikes in 2012. In the end, one was a keeper.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice Hilton. Look at the BB drop on that thing. 


LeicaLad said:


> I still can't punish this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

jeff said:


> Very nice Hilton. Look at the BB drop on that thing.


Thanks, guys. Hilton Wrigley was a popular builder in the 50's into the early 70's in Yorkshire, England. He was pretty much a one-man shop, although he had one assistant who helped file lugs.

Norris Lockley, he of well-earned fame on the classic rendezvous list, helped me get it refinished near where the frame was built. This frame is not even the most elegant of the models that Hilton Wrigley made. This is the second grade, the Connoisseur, which was right below the International.










What I can say is that it is a very comfortable, yet responsive, ride.










The build is not exactly period correct. I really don't want late 50's components, but it is an eclectic mix of fine, high-end bits, mostly from the 70s & 80s.










Hope you all approve.

Cheers,

Owen 
(of the Ilk)


----------



## FurryCrew (Nov 21, 2012)

My only ride right now is a 96 Santa Cruz heckler with DHOs up front. The drive train has been updated to 2008 era X9 though and Deore Discs up front.....still rockin' the Avid Arch Rivals out back though!


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

My main ride

Bridgestone MTB 

Last pic was the original, unrestored image of the bike


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

So many really nice old school bikes out there. It makes you wonder who buys the new stuff.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> I put good miles down on all of these bikes in 2012. In the end, one was a keeper.


The Boulder?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> The Boulder?


Must be, can't be the one with road bars.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay. Was it the Chevy?

Really, there are more than a couple I would think impossible to not keep. If only one, which one?



DoubleCentury said:


> I put good miles down on all of these bikes in 2012. In the end, one was a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 773186
> 
> ...


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Cannondale and at least one other company sells an adaptor for a 1. 125 steerer tube conversions for the Lefty. I made my own back in 2004 for my Bianchi DISS singlespeed. Back to the original post, I commute on the Bianchi, ride and race on my 650b Santa Cruz Blur XCc. I do take my 1982 Stumpjumper out occasionally to remind me how brutal it used to be.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Until I got my 2012 Carve I was ridding my 93 Alpina. Now I switch out but I find that the 29er is a bit nicer and faster. I still have love for my Univega.

Mark


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

CS2 said:


> The title says it all. Who's using a VRC as their main ride?


Yep, here´s my Clark Kent F-12:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CS2 said:


> So many really nice old school bikes out there. It makes you wonder who buys the new stuff.


Not saying the vintage stuff isn't nice, cool and fun to ride, there's no denying that the new stuff offers very tangible differences that can really change, not only the ride, but the way one rides. I enjoy both.

Just like a covered wagon and a couple horses can get you from point a to point b over rough terrain without any problems, a modern machine can do it a little... differently. That said, I like the vintage stuff as much as the next guy.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

My main ride is an 88 Ritchey it's the one to rule them all, so far..... Just picked up a new project bike (85 stumpy). Took it into the LBS with the intent of having one of the guys look it over, see what they thought needed repair. 

The guy was flabergasted, almost speachless. I could see confusion and repulsion in his eyes. He'd never seen anything like it. He asked where I'd be riding? I told him I ride mostly paved trails. He mumbled that it didn't have a shock. And, it's way too big for you! I told him again that I rarely go off road. He still couldn't fathom a MTN bike w/o a shock. And horrified that I'd ride a flat top bar MTN bike the same size as a road bike. Dude couldn't even touch the bike. It was like evil anti-matter to him. 


Yikes! This was a real bike snob. He's gonna roll out on full suspension with a camera on his helmet, pony tail tucked into a lycra space suit. I think his head would have exploded if I'd told him about my troubled youth on clay wheeled skateboards.....


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes! a miyata, my one and only...


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I ride vintage frames and generally brand new parts.


----------



## balindamood (Oct 27, 2011)

Except in the winter (Pugsley), my newest bike is 1992; So, yes.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yup, 1992 Rockhopper. I just upgraded the RD to an LX and added a set of Salsa bars and new gripes.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't really have a "main" bike, they all get used, but the one I rode most last year was my 2012 Breezer. About as modern as a frame can get, being a carbon 29'er, but the name on the down tube is vintage and it has a few vintage parts and touches.


----------



## always_last (Jun 7, 2012)

Up until about 4 months ago my three bikes were:

1997 Nuke Proof titanium with original Z2 bomber fork
1994 Kona Kilauea, rigid, more or less OEM parts
1990 Eddy Merckx road bike with 1st gen Dura Ace 8 speed brifters

I've owned these since new (except the Merckx frame) and all are ridden regularly. However, last fall I built up a Niner EMD and it's become my 1st pick when I'm hittng the trails. I got used to the 29" wheels, plusher Reba fork, and 1 finger hydro discs rather quickly. I can still hop on the Kona or Nuke Proof, adjust my riding slightly, and still have fun, but there's no question the new equipment makes riding easier.

As for the road bike, meh! It's a road bike... what's changed with them in the past 20 years?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

always_last said:


> As for the road bike, meh! It's a road bike... what's changed with them in the past 20 years?


about 7 lbs. if that matters...


----------



## Slatham (Mar 2, 2013)

Old School...1994 Gary Fisher Aquila. Always has been and will be fully rigid. Has been an unbelievably reliable bike. I take pride in riding it on terrain that most would never even consider for a fully rigid. This bike has been really good to me. Only recently have I gotten the itch for a new steed.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

1994 bridgestone MB-3. I acquired it for $5 this summer and it had been sitting neglected. New tires, tubes, and grips and it's back in action. It's a great bike, I'm just not crazy about the bridgestone frame geometry. Might put the rock shox and some other bits on my 1988 mongoose IBOC comp as it has a more stable feel to it.


----------



## Tim Kriksciun (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, 90s Klein Pinnacle.


----------



## colson (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's my main bike.
'36 Colson Frameset, went from there.
Rides great.









Also have stock
'36 Elgin
'55 Phantom
my wife rides a '58 Schwinn American


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice looker!

So, colson, any relation?

It would be nice to see those other bikes, too. Gotta link?

Oh, and welcome to the forum.



colson said:


> Here's my main bike.
> '36 Colson Frameset, went from there.
> Rides great.
> 
> ...


----------



## colson (Mar 7, 2013)

Names not really Colson, just the bike. Yes I have some other pics, I'll post them hopefully sooner than later.
I notice you are Leicalad, into cameras by any chance.....?



LeicaLad said:


> Nice looker!
> 
> So, colson, any relation?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

A little XC ride last night... I think riding a vintage rig would constrain my son's riding style a little bit. 2nd ride on SPD's. He loves them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, does he take after the "old Man"?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Wow, does he take after the "old Man"?


Just thinking last evening that he and his buddy are starting to get to the point where dad may start getting left behind in the next couple of years or so. 

(Vintage content: the cranks are 165mm M730 XT, shifters and RD are M950, and the seat is a Flite.)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ...and the seat is a Flite.


No kidding!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> No kidding!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Just thinking last evening that he and his buddy are starting to get to the point where dad may start getting left behind in the next couple of years or so.
> 
> Shoot, I'm already there, my 3 boys leave me in the dust.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Fillet-brazed said:
> 
> 
> > Just thinking last evening that he and his buddy are starting to get to the point where dad may start getting left behind in the next couple of years or so.
> ...


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Main ride
Sub-Catagory: Mixed Terrain
With the addition of some Schwalbe CX Pro's my Miyata has seen a lot more action.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

All of my rides are VRC... it's the only way to go!


















































:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

oldskoolwrench said:


> All of my rides are VRC... it's the only way to go!
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Some great bikes there!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

New main bike - decidedly not vintage. 2-spd Hakkalugi. Glad I can store it indoors.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice Moots!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes! all of mine are!


----------



## bholio2 (Oct 21, 2013)

My main MTB is a 1992 Giant sedona ATX, rigid frame/fork. Pretty much stock. I bought it new, used it for a few years, the moved and stopped biking for awhile. Moved again and live near some decent trails have have taken it out a lot this year. 

I never really gave much thought to new technology until...

.. a few weeks ago, Trek was at my local trail doing demos. I rode a superfly and a fuel. Both carbon fiber, 29er, full suspension, hydro-discs. The were slightly better than the Giant I guess.. Just kidding. I could not believe how awesome these bikes were. I was shocked at how much faster I could go, how much better I could turn, how comfortable I was. I could suddenly jump off everything. The trails I ride on are very rooty and bumpy and these bikes simply smoothed everything out. I could keep pedaling through bumpy turns where I would normally have to stand, coast and find the smoothest line. It was crazy. 

Sadly these bikes cost a few $k more than I have for a bike, so its back to the Giant. 

I also have a 1900 (or so) Giant nutra for rail trails and a late 1980's (pre-triple-triangle) GT Talera beater for shopping and stuff.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

main bike vintage?
it appears my main commuter is becoming my 93 Colnago Elegant, is 20yrs vintage?, purcased it for a bargain price while holidaying in Italy in first week of Oct.
Its easier and faster to commute on, but I suspect when the summer comes again the call of the trails on the way to work will become stronger again.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

KDXdog said:


> My road bike is a 92 Bridgestone RB-2 that has had everything swapped out over the years, but still "old" stuff. For example, bar end shifters replaced the down tube shifters. High tech, no?


Reading that just made me all nostalgic for down-tube shifters -- one selling point on the bike I traded up for my '90 Jamis Diablo current-daily-driver was the braze-ons for those, my bike before that had 'em clamped on. My first bike was a hand-me-down banana seater, my folks later bought me a Shogun 10-speed (shifters on stem) which was stolen when I was 13. The folks pulled the tough-love bit and said if I wanted a new bike I'd have to buy it myself. Cool! That meant I could have any bike I could mow enough lawns to buy:

https://www.vintage-trek.com/images/trek/1983/83Trek10.jpg
https://www.vintage-trek.com/ (scroll down to the bit about the 620)

Purchased at Bike Broker in old-town Ft. Collins; they threw in rear panniers, and got my repeat business. About this time is when other kids first started getting MTBs, and I decided that was the way to go if you wanted racks, bags, & 3 chainrings. I wouldn't get a MTB until '88 ("needed" a car first) when I bought a Rockhopper, but I did trade up the 620 to a new Trek 660s with Suntour Superbe gruppo in '84.

https://www.vintage-trek.com/TrekBrochures.htm
https://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/371792-Are-Trek-660-s-under-valued

Loved that bike, you won't quite find it in the catalog but you'll get the idea. Raced it 3 times in the citizen's crit at the CSU Oval, mostly got me between home/school/job/practice quickly, pre-car. When the Rockhopper was stolen, I traded it up for the Jamis, think I got $400 for it. The bike I wish I'd never parted with, now. An '84 660s in original condition would be my ultimate vintage-bike score. Or an '85 660 with carbon-fiber Mistral ders, may have given me a touch of buyer's remorse BITD.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Wicked Fat Chance*

Yes!

This 1991 Wicked Fat Chance is the only mountain bike I ride right now.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> Yes!
> 
> This 1991 Wicked Fat Chance is the only mountain bike I ride right now.


NIce.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

My primary bike for both trail riding and racing is a 96 Attitude. Tens of thousands of miles later, it still rocks. I was in a race with a high school student and said to him, 'This bike is older than you." He laughed.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's mine.
I just finished it and it's my first correct build.
It's the bike I like to ride to town on sunny days.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for that. I have replaced the original tires and grips as they were pretty dry rotted but other wise it's original.

Steven


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Good lookin' Wicked up thread. I love the Kandy Wild Cherry color.


----------



## craz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a 1992 Sedona Giant ATX. I'm in the process of getting "her" cleaned up. I Bought her in High School, Rode her through College, and I can't allow myself to send her down the rode . The Bike is completely stock except the seat and grips, for 22yrs old the bike is in great shape. I'm thinking of maybe of putting some front shocks on it ... so I riding the trails doesn't remind me so much that I'm over 40.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

craz22 said:


> I have a 1992 Sedona Giant ATX. I'm in the process of getting "her" cleaned up. I Bought her in High School, Rode her through College, and I can't allow myself to send her down the rode . The Bike is completely stock except the seat and grips, for 22yrs old the bike is in great shape. I'm thinking of maybe of putting some front shocks on it ... so I riding the trails doesn't remind me so much that I'm over 40.


Welcome to the VRC


----------

